# AppleTv soudainement lent pour lancer une location



## yoyor94 (16 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelques fois, mon AppleTv 2 est extrêmement lent pour récupérer un film nouvellement loué : exemple, ce soir, il m'annonce 2h avant de pouvoir débuter la lecture (bref ... Je le regarderai demain)
Jusqu'à présent, j'attendais une dizaine de secondes et ça roulait. 

Je suis relié en ethernet à une freebox V6 et ai un débit plutôt bon (~15Mbit/s)
J'ai tout désactivé (freebox TV, torrent, ...) mais rien a faire : Ce soir, le débit n'est que de 300ko/s. 

D'où ma question : comment savoir si le souci provient de la connexion Free ou de Apple ? 
À noter que -comme beaucoup- ma connexion est extrêmement lente pour YouTube (alors que le reste va bien). Pour YouTube. Un changement de DNS améliore quelque fois la situation : y'a t'il un "truc" pour AppleTV aussi ?

Merci

Yo


----------



## mtcocktail (30 Septembre 2012)

Pareil de mon coté depuis quelque temps la lenteur pour récupérer les film est inexpliquable.

Avant chaque film se lancait du tac au tac. C'est même pour ça que je préférais l'apple tv à la freebox. Car jamais aucun problème sur la VOD et une interface rapide.

La c'est le bagne. Et encore je vous passe la blague on laisse passer la nuit le lendemain l'apple tv vous dis le film est prêt à être lu. Tu te dis OK Cool, t'en profite pour regarder une bande annonce ou deux.

Tu reviens sur le film, et patatra il reprend de zéro le chargement !!!! 

C'est devenue inexploitable. Je me demande même si Free n'a pas fait exprès de limiter la bande passante pour favoriser son service de VOD...


----------



## yoyor94 (30 Septembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse, je me sens moins seul !

Hier soir, il m'a fait comme toi : je lance un film un peu avant (dans le doute) : il m'indique être prêt. Je me fais qq bandes annonce et quand je veux lancer le film(1h plus tard), il reprend de zéro et m'annonce 1h40 avant la lecture !

Je note toutefois que nous sommes tous les 2 chez Free ... 

Pour info, j'ai changer mes réglages de DNS (puisque ça résoud quelques fois les soucis de YouTube avec Free): ça n'a rien changé.

Yo


----------



## pfx (30 Septembre 2012)

Salut tout le monde, je subis exactement la même chose depuis plusieurs semaines...

Ca m'était déjà arrivé et ça a durée plusieurs mois... J'espère que ça durera moins...

Il semblerait que ce soit les fameux accords de peering entre free et apple...
(http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/09/21/ou-l-on-reparle-de-peering-et-de-neutralite-du-net)

Pendant un moment j'avais cru qu'en éteignant la FB player ça excellerait le téléchargement, mais pas du tout...

Je pense qu'il n'y a qu'à attendre, ou changer de fournisseur d'accès...


----------



## yoyor94 (1 Octobre 2012)

Ok ok ...
 Si c'est la même chose que les problèmes de YouTube, ça commence à faire beaucoup !!!
La vraie question devenant alors : est ce spécifique à Free ou les autres FAI ont ils le même problèmes ?


----------



## pfx (2 Octobre 2012)

Pour moi, c'est plus spécifique à Free, mais je n'ai que la possibilité de comparer avec Orange.... Il serait intéressant d'avoir les avis de personnes utilisant d'autres FAI.


----------



## yoyor94 (5 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

Les grans esprits se rencontrent : MacBidouille en parle justement :

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/10/05/fortes-disparites-de-debit-avec-free-et-apple

À suivre ...


----------



## alimare (8 Octobre 2012)

Je vous rassure également. Il m'arrive la même chose depuis 1,5 mois. 
En faisant qq test, j'ai pu constaté également que le débit différait entre les OS. 

Quelque soit les Mac (tous en Lion) le débit est de 1,1 Mo/s
Quelque soit mes iOS (Ipad, Iphone et Apple TV) le débit est de 132 ko/s

Biensur ces tests ont été réalisé sur les même fichiers de téléchargement et aux mêmes heures.

Alors je ne sait pas si FREE bride par OS ou par site comme Apple, ou comme on le sais YouTube, mais en tout cas, il bride, c'est sur!

Il est donc totalement impossible de louer un film sur l'APPLE TV. 

FREE souhaite-il avantager sa propre VOD, plus cher qu'apple d'ailleurs.

Si des gens ont la même expérience.. n'hésitez pas.


----------



## felipemusica (11 Octobre 2012)

bonjour,

Idem pour moi, très bon débit freebox mais l'enfer pour louer sur l'apple TV depuis quelques temp. Donc location sur canalVOD (qui fait parti du bouquet freebox tv si vous voyez ce que je veux dire) et cela sans probleme...


----------



## Cham.kid (14 Octobre 2012)

Je suis dans la meme situation. J'ajoute cependant qu'en début de jour de tout fonctionne bien - relativement. Les locations sont chargées et lues, comme les bandes annonces...

J'ai pourtant changé de réseau (2,4 GHz >> 5 GHz), rajouter une borne AirPort Express... Rien n'y a fait.

Je n'ai pas encore apper free mais je crois que je vais le faire dans la semaine. Si quelqu'un l'a déjà fait, je suis preneur de news...

Je vous en donne de mon côté.


----------



## Strava101 (14 Octobre 2012)

La même histoire de mon côté - Apple TV avec une freebox révolution = zéro! 

En moyenne 4h pour charger un film et 10 min pour un extrait....depuis 2 mois environs.
Pour l'instant impossible de savoir si ça vient de free ou Apple...mais je fais le test chez un ami le week-end prochain (chez SFR)...

Si c'est free ils ont intérêt à se bouger...


----------



## House M.D. (15 Octobre 2012)

Même chose ici... Et depuis deux lignes différentes.

Sur la région parisienne, en collocation avec un ami, débit correct pour du Bittorrent et quelques sites français, mais un désastre pour avoir Youtube (pas nouveau chez Free...), les serveurs Xbox, ou ce qui nous intéresse ici, les serveurs Apple, Apple TV compris. Bizarrement, les plus forts ralentissements sont souvent en soirée et presque tout le week-end.

Autre ligne, à Troyes cette fois-ci, mais toujours Free, mon père l'utilise et se plaint régulièrement depuis presque 2 mois de ne pas pouvoir louer un film sur l'Apple TV sans avoir un délai d'environ 1h30 avant de pouvoir regarder son film, alors que la ligne a un débit réel (vérifié plusieurs fois) de plus de 2 Mo/s !

Je laisse donc encore 1 semaine à Free avant, dans un premier temps, de les appeler, et dans un second temps si aucune réponse satisfaisante, faire basculer la ligne Free chez Orange !


----------



## felipemusica (15 Octobre 2012)

oui mais qui appeler chez free? le service technique n'étant déja pas d'un très grand secours en cas d'urgence je ne vois pas ce qu'il pourra faire pour augmenter la taille des tuyaux pour des millions d'abonnés et ce en un coup de fil!!
en tout cas c'est bien saoulant de ne plus pouvoir louer sur l'apple TV (c'est d'ailleurs tout ce que l'on peut faire avec l'apple tv


----------



## alimare (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour Tout le monde.

Donc, comme moi, beaucoup ont le problème depuis environ 2 mois. J'ai appelé Free plusieurs fois. Ils ne veulent rien entendre. Pour eux, la ligne est parfaite. En effet, le speedtest correspond aux chiffres donnés par la freebox soit 2,5 Mo/s (23Mb/s). J'ai fait tous les tests possibles et inimaginable... mais pour eux, ils ne sont pas responsable de notre matériel soit disant... 

Ils ne vont bien sur pas avouer qu'ils brident délibérément le téléchargement de la VOD Apple, de 20h à 00h et le week end (bref, aux heures ou tout le monde veut louer un film).

J'ai même envoyé un A/R.. réponse bateau...  

Existe t il un "médiateur" Free. ou sommes nous juste obligés de changer de FAI tout simplement? Avec surement d'autres déconvenues et pas d'internet pendant 1 semaine au moins?

Y a t il les memes bridages chez Orange, SFR ou bouygues?


----------



## House M.D. (15 Octobre 2012)

Je pense que la solution la plus efficace est de fuir, tout simplement...

Quand ils en auront marre de perdre des clients, ils comprendront...


----------



## Cham.kid (26 Octobre 2012)

Salut à toutes et à tous !

Avez vous constaté une quelconque amélioration ?

Chez moi, y'a pas grand chose de changer. L'ATV est toujours inutilisable en soirée et les we.

Damned !!!!


----------



## Strava101 (26 Octobre 2012)

Je constate que je vais les appeler demain pour résilier mon abonnement...

Je passe chez Orange pour 5 Euros de plus par mois (100 Euros remboursés)...et un Apple TV qui fonctionne nickel. 

Voilà, faut pas chercher plus loin.


----------



## Drault35 (29 Octobre 2012)

J'ai le même problème.
Je n'avais aucun soucis chez Orange. Depuis 1 mois que je suis chez Free, le téléchargement sur l'Apple TV est très long, quasi inutilisable.
Savez-vous si je peux résilier pour raison technique alors que je viens d'arriver chez Free et dois donc de ce fait être engagé 12 mois ?
Merci


----------



## pdb30 (1 Novembre 2012)

Pareil.... Apple TV inutilisable le week-end pour louer des films ou visionner des bandes annonces.... Impec le reste du temps.

Curieusement, aucun problème pour visionner les chaines Apple Events ou WSJ Live...

Mystère....


----------



## PLQN (4 Novembre 2012)

Aucun mystère à tout cela !

Free a décidé de limité l'accès aux sites Apple ( essayer par exemple de regarder les vidéos de présentation du nouvel ipad sur le site ) de 20h à 24 h la semaine et toute la journée le WE et les jours fériés.

Cette décision est bien sur pas communiquée auprès des abonnés Free.

Les conséquences : le débit est ultra limité pendant ces périodes ou il est impossible de regarder quoi que ce soit sur itunes donc sur l'Apple TV.

Pourquoi : certainement pour privilégier l'offre Film fournie et facturée par Free et Canal + ( vous devez recevoir d'ailleurs des relances alléchantes d'une offre Free/canal+).

Que faire : se plaindre ne change rien visiblement, quitter le fournisseur est elle la meilleure solution ? Y a t il une possibilité de faire quelque chose techniquement?


----------



## mably (8 Novembre 2012)

N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre sur la page Facebook consacrée aux problèmes de lenteur YouTube chez Free :

https://www.facebook.com/free.youtube.debit

Il va visiblement falloir élargir le champ d'action à l'Apple TV.


----------



## Toz (10 Novembre 2012)

oh purée, pareil que vous.
Je rentre tout fier à la maison avec l'Apple TV, on branche , les enfants veulent spiderman, et là, BAM! 255 minutes d'attente.
Pas grave, on laisse passer un jour.
On se remet sur le film loué... RE téléchargement.

Je suis chez free depuis le début, j'ai bien les boules. Et encore plus de devoir passer chez Orange.


----------



## t_manteau (13 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour
Suite au même problème j'étais sur le point de résilier quand Free m'a appelé pour une enquête de satisfaction. Après 3 appels et de nombreux tests ils ont reconnus que le problème pouvais effectivement venir de chez eux (car j'ai fait l'expérience en partageant la connexion 3G orange de mon iPhone et une BA mettait 10 sec à se lancer au lieu de 10 min...). Ils n'étais pas au courant de ce pb avec les serveurs d'apple et vont faire le nécessaire pour essayer d'y remédier. Mais la personne m'a dit que plus ils auront d'appels de ce genre plus ça ira vite pour régler le pb. Donc n'hésitez pas à les contacter à ce sujet !


----------



## Toz (13 Novembre 2012)

t_manteau a dit:


> Bonjour
> Suite au même problème j'étais sur le point de résilier quand Free m'a appelé pour une enquête de satisfaction. Après 3 appels et de nombreux tests ils ont reconnus que le problème pouvais effectivement venir de chez eux (car j'ai fait l'expérience en partageant la connexion 3G orange de mon iPhone et une BA mettait 10 sec à se lancer au lieu de 10 min...). Ils n'étais pas au courant de ce pb avec les serveurs d'apple et vont faire le nécessaire pour essayer d'y remédier. Mais la personne m'a dit que plus ils auront d'appels de ce genre plus ça ira vite pour régler le pb. Donc n'hésitez pas à les contacter à ce sujet !



Ah... ben je viens de résilier... Et effectivement, ils m'ont appelé dans la foulée. Je leur ai expliqué gentiment. On s'est quittés bons amis. Là, j'attends ma box de chez SFR.


----------



## olive.70 (22 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai le même problème avec mon Apple TV que je possède depuis 2 ans (dec 2010). Ca a fonctionné au début mais depuis plusieurs mois, à mon domicile (94 Vincennes) il devient quasi impossible de louer des films ou regarder des bandes annonces. Le débit pour les flux apple TV semble bridé par la freebox alors que mon débit général testé avec testadsl.net est de 12Mb. Le phénomène est identique chez deux amis d'autres régions (77 Crecy, 54 Nancy)

Mes appels au support free sont vains.

J'ai testé mon Apple TV sur une "mauvaise" ligne ADSL orange qui a moins de 3Mb de débit en raison de l'éloignement du central et même la ça fonctionne nickel...

Est ce que quelqu'un serait tenté par une action groupée ? Je me sens impuissant et je ne vois pas dautre issue que la résiliation sinon ???


----------



## yoyor94 (23 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Moi j'abandonne : c'est de pire en pire et plusieurs choses deviennent maintenant inutilisables (app store, Apple TV, YouTube, etc...). 
Je suis en train de passer chez qq1 d'autre : je lorgne notamment sur Bouygues qui semble proposer la fibre (/le câble) par chez moi.

Moi qui était un fervent défenseur de Free il y a 1an, voilà que j'en vient à ne plus les supporter : entre FreeMobile (resilié depuis) et Freebox, je n'en peux plus.

Yo


----------



## rescue77 (30 Décembre 2012)

yoyor94 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi j'abandonne : c'est de pire en pire et plusieurs choses deviennent maintenant inutilisables (app store, Apple TV, YouTube, etc...).
> Je suis en train de passer chez qq1 d'autre : je lorgne notamment sur Bouygues qui semble proposer la fibre (/le câble) par chez moi.
> ...



Bonsoir

Idem pour moi j ai tout essayé la connexion freebox révolution en wifi 2,4ghz la connexion Time capsule 2,4 et même en 5 GHz et même en ethernet le débit est déplorable au regard de ce qu annonce free et ce pour quoi je paye tous les mois !!! Il faut au minimum 3 heures pour le chargement d un film loué sur Apple TV &#128513; c est inadmissible free c est de pire en prier ! J ai déjà changer deux lignes free mobile pour passer chez Sosh j' ai bien envie d en faire de meme pour internet !! Que pouvons nous faire d autres???? Une mobilisation forte de tous les utilisateurs mécontents il faut arrêter de payer pour un service réduit

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------




rescue77 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Idem pour moi j ai tout essayé la connexion freebox révolution en wifi 2,4ghz la connexion Time capsule 2,4 et même en 5 GHz et même en ethernet le débit est déplorable au regard de ce qu annonce free et ce pour quoi je paye tous les mois !!! Il faut au minimum 3 heures pour le chargement d un film loué sur Apple TV &#128513; c est inadmissible free c est de pire en prier ! J ai déjà changer deux lignes free mobile pour passer chez Sosh j' ai bien envie d en faire de meme pour internet !! Que pouvons nous faire d autres???? Une mobilisation forte de tous les utilisateurs mécontents il faut arrêter de payer pour un service réduit



Même en modifiant la résolution en SD (standard) j ai un délai de 3 heures et 12 mn 

C' este pas du foutage de gueule ça ???


----------



## globeman (1 Juillet 2013)

moi j'ai réglé le problème en résiliant chez free.
Je suis chez SFR maintenant, je peux regarder Youtube en HD le soir et profiter de mon apple TV..
j'ai fais un test avec Batman en HD, chargement de 1 min environ et le film c'est lancé.
Avec Free je devais attendre au moins 3 heures pour que le film se lance.
Si vous êtes chez free et que vous voulez profiter pleinement des services Apple, une seule solution: résiliez et changez d'opérateur !


----------



## ladymorgane (19 Juillet 2013)

Je n'avais aucun souci avec les locations et achats depuis mon apple TV et il y a environ 1 mois, je dois à chaque fois attendre des plombes pour visionner un film ou une série, que ce soit en location ou achat. J'ai tout essayé dans les réglages, aucune amélioration.
Ca me rend dingue !!!:hein:


----------

